# [إِيْمِلْيَآ][هُنآ نَذْكُرْكِـِ]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*
"إيمليآ"

هنآ نتذكركـ،،

هنآ نعود لمشآركآتكـ،

وكلمآتكـ،ولحظآتك آلسآبقه بيننآ،،

وآلتي ستآتي بآذن آلمسيح،،

هُنآ سنذكر "إيمليآ" آلرقيقه دومآ،،

آدعو آستآذي آلحبيب

 "خآدم آلبتول"

 آن يمنحنآ شرف كلمآته ومشآركآته آلآخآذه آلتي وعد بهآ آختنآ "إيمليآ"

"هُنآ"

آيضآ آدعو كل آخ محبوب يحب توجيه كلمه لآختنآ آلغآليه آن يُخبرهآ بهآ هُنآ

***

آحب آن آبدآ بتصميم بسيط هديه لروحك آلجميله ،،













وبهدي آلآغنيه دي ليكـِ ولكل آخ جآي آلتوبيكـ،،

[YOUTUBE]egY8rUpxqcE[/YOUTUBE]


***

"آلمجهول"
[إيمليآ]


​






​ كآنت تنتظرهـ دوماً بلهفتهآ وشوقهآ​ ذلكـ آلشوق آلذى يمتلكهآ .. حتى فى حضورهـ​ محآولة أن تتنآسى مآ يقلقهآ ويبهت فرحتهآ من خزيآنه لهآ تآرةً وتحآمله عليهآ تآرةً أخرى
​ فبقدر مآ آتى فى أحلآمهآ حآملاً إيآهآ لعآلم آخر من آلسعآدة وآلأمل​ وفى وآقعهآ محتضناً لبرآئتهآ ورقتهآ بعطر محبته وحنآنهـ​ سآعياً لهآ بآلهدآيآ آلرقيقة .. آلتى تعتبرهآ كنزاًً مهمآ إختلفت قيمتهآ
فقد كآن له من آلأكآذيب مآ كآن يكسر تلكـ آلفرحة ويشوهـ معآلمهمآ​ ومآ أكثر مآ تبللت وسآدتهآ بدموع إنتظآرهـ آلمؤلم

​ ولكن , آلإنتظآر طآل أكثر ممآ تحتمل​ وتحولت آللحظآت .. لسنين طويلة بلآ نهآية​ ومآ كآن يأنس وحدتهـآ سوى هدآيآهـ ​ وتلكـ آلخزآنة آلتى تحوى من نفسهآ أكثر ممآ تحمل هى​ تفتحهآ يومياً متوجهة لصندوق ذكريآتهآ آلثمين
 وتقضى آلسآعآت فى مشآهدة تلكـ آلصورة .. قرآءة ذلكـ آلخطآب​ معآينه قآرورة آلعطر آلفآرغة من رحيق مُهدِيهآ​ وتنسج خيوط ذآكرتهآ ..... و إن لم تكن حقيقية

​ فهآ هى آلحقيقة تنكشف مع آلوقت​ فهى من صنعت صندوق آلذكريآت .. وحبست نفسهآ بدآخل قضبآنه​ وهى من تركت كل طآرقى أبوآبه على عتبة آلحآضر​ فقط من أجله​ كآنت تأسر نفسهآ بمآ ستجدهـ فى مملكته ,,​ تآركة عرش مملكتهآ ينخرهـ سوس آلتمنى وأحلآم آليقظة ..!


​ وبنظرة أخيرة لذلكـ آلصندوق آلحميم .. آلمُوحِش​ أخرجت منه مرآهـ قديمة​ كآنت قد خبأتهآ فى أسفلهـ حتى لآ ترى بهآ خطوط آلزمن وآلألم تنبت على وجههآ آلجميل​ لكن آلملكآت تظل ملكـآت حتى لو إنهآرت آلعروش

​ هكذآ أغلقت آلصندوق وأقفلت آلخزآنة
وقذفت بآلمفآتيح من آلنآفذهـ​ ثم صففت تآج شعرهآ آلأنيق آلذى خآلطه بريق آلشيب​ وإتخذت آلقرآر ...


" ستعيـش "









​​​​*


----------



## AdmanTios (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*للعبقري  أينشتاين مقولة في منتهي الإبداع

إذ يقول " أهم شيء هو آلا تتوقف عن السؤال "

نفتقدك أختنا الغالية و نفتقد وجودك بوسطنا
و خالص الشكر للاحباء " كريس " و " خادم البتول "
لجهودكم المُثمرة و إفتقادكم الرائع لأخت و لا أروع

نُصلي من أجل عودتك سريعاً بوسطنا و من أجل
جميع أحباؤونا الغاليين علي قلوبنا جميعاً


*


----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مفتقدينك كتير ايمليا
نتمني انك ترجعي وتنوري المنتدي
كلمات روعه 
وديزين تحفه

شكرا كريس
شكرا خادم البتول 
تسلم ايديكم


----------



## روزا فكري (15 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ياكريس كله معاني رقيقه
وافتقاد جميل منك ​


----------



## aalyhabib (15 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي  الحبيب  *خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ*​أشكر  لك  محبتك  في  أفتقاد  الغاليه
إيمليــــــــــــــا
مع  تمنياتي  بسلامتها  وسرعه  عودتها ​ 
*وأتوجه  بجزيل  الشكر  للحبيب  "  خادم البتول "*​*الذي  أبدا  لا  يتأخر  عن  خدمه  الأفتقــــــــاد*​ 
*الرب  يبارك  خدمتـــــــــــــكم*​


----------



## mary naeem (15 ديسمبر 2013)

كلمات فى قمة الروعة
واحساس جميل 
ترجع بالسلامة باذن يسوع
شكرا ليك


----------



## خادم البتول (15 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب كثيرا على دعوتك الكريمة وعلى هذا التوبيك الجميل، والذي زاد لا شك جمالا بلمساتك الفنية الرائعة، وبالطبع يكفيني شرفا أن أشارك هنا في موضوع واحد معك ومع محبة أساتذتي مثل *أدمانتيوس* و*تماف* و*عالي* و*روزا* و*ماري* ومع كل القادمين بمشيئة الرب. فقط إذا سمحت لي أن ألفت نظر محبتك لما يلي:

​*أولا*: أن ما أرسله يوميا إلى موضوع "الفن والإبداع" ليس بأي حال عملا فرديا، وإنما تعبير جماعي شارك فيه معي حتى الآن 3 من أجمل أميرات هذا الموقع:* موكي ورورو وبتول*، ناهيك عن توقعي للمزيد، وناهيك عن تشريف أختنا الغالية *إيميلي *بنفسها هناك. هذه إذن "غمامة حب" كبيرة جدا تتحرك هناك، وتكبر كلما تحركت، وما تلقيه يوميا هو فقط بعض المطر مما تحمل في قلبها من سيول الحب وفيضان الجمال. بناء عليه: لا يليق أخي الحبيب أن ينسلخ الآن خادم البتول هكذا وحده، خاصة وأنك تخصّه دون سواه بدعوتك الكريمة، التي أشكرك بالطبع عليها كثيرا، ولكن ما يحدث هناك لم يكن أبدا "وان مان شو"، بل *خلاصة المحبة والتفاعل والتواصل *بين كل هؤلاء الخمسة معا، بل معك أنت شخصيا ومع غيرك وإن لم تشاركوا مباشرة بالكتابة. ضعفي بالأحرى هو الأصغر بين كل من شاركوا هناك أخي الحبيب، وصدقا كنت أتمنى لو أن دعوتك شملتنا جميعا، خاصة هؤلاء الثلاثة *الرائعات المشرقات *الذين شاركوا بالفعل معي طوال الأسبوع، دعما وتشجيعا لي من ناحية، ومحبة وإعزازا للغالية إيميلي من ناحية أخرى.

*ثانيا*: أن أصل الحكاية ـ لأجلك ولكل مَن لا يعرفها ـ هو اتفاق بيني وبين الغالية إيميلي على أن ترسل لنا كل يوم ولو رسالة *واحدة*، ثم في المقابل أرسل أنا أيضا لأجلها كل يوم رسالة. كان هذا هو الحد الأدني الذي أضمن به أن تفتح أختنا الغالية نافذتها ولو مرة كل يوم، وبحيث لا تعود لعزلتها التامة وتغرق من جديد وحيدة في صمت أحزانها وآلامها. أي أن الهدف أولا ودائما هو *إيميلي ورسالتها* إلينا، وليس رسالتنا نحن إليها. فإن جاءت رسالتها هناك، أو هنا، أو في أي مكان، ردا على ضعفي أو عليك أو على أي شخص آخر، فقد تحقق المراد!

*ثالثا*: أن التزامي مع شقيقتنا الغالية برسالة *يومية*، أو حتى شبه يومية، لم يكن ممكنا الوفاء به إلا عبر "مركبة الفن"، وعبر التجول معا في مروج الإبداع ورياضه التي لا تنتهي. لأجل ذلك وقع الاختيار على موضوع "*الفن والإبداع*" ليكون هو قناة التواصل. بعبارة أخرى: ليس الأمر مجرد *افتقاد *بالمعنى المعروف، بل أتحدى أن يستطيع إنسان أن يكتب رسالة يومية لأجل شخص ما لم يخرج عن السؤال والافتقاد التقليدي ليبحر معه قليلا هنا وهناك. ولنتذكر: أننا لا نرسل لمجرد الإرسال في ذاته، بل لابد أن تكون للرسالة قوة *الجذب *التي تدفعها للحضور لقراءتها يوميا، ونحن فوق ذلك أيضا لا نعرف الكثير عن هذا الشخص الذي نراسله حتى نسأل مثلا: *"هل عادت العمة؟ هل جاءت الخالة؟ ماذا فعل المحامي؟ ماذا قال الطبيب؟..."* إلى غير ذلك مما يملأ عادة رسائل المقربين. ​
عذرا للإطالة ولكن كان لابد من توضيح هذه النقاط الثلاثة أولا، وأنا بالطبع أشكرك لأنك أتحت لضعفي هذه الفرصة. أما رأيي فهو *بالطبع *المشاركة هنا بالافتقاد معك ومع كل الأحباء، بل أتشرف بالمشاركة في أي مكان أعرف أن عين أميرتنا سوف تقع عليه. أما رسالتي اليومية فأعتقد أن بالإمكان توزيعها هنا وهناك: كل ما هو *فني *على سبيل المثال سوف يستمر هناك، وكل ما عدا ذلك سوف آتي به إلى هنا، وهو ما سوف أبدأ به الليلة على الفور بمشيئة الرب. لذا يجدر أن أشكرك مرة أخرى لأنك بالعكس فتحت لنا قناة إضافية لأجل الغالية إيميلي. :16_4_10:


تحياتي وسلامي وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما. ​
* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*

بشكرك جدا يا كريس لافتقادك لايمى حبيبتنا كلنا 
وبشكر جو لافتقاده دايما لاى حد يعانى من الم او حزن 
حقيقى اخوات بمعنى الكلمة تجمعنا المحبة والاخوة الصادقة 
وبشكر كل اخواتى فى المنتدى وبقولهم كمان انى بحبهم من كل قلبى 

اقول لايمى حبيبتى 
انى بموت فيها وبتمنى من ربنا انك ترجعى زى الاول واحسن 
تنورى المنتدى يوميا بلمساتك الرقيقة ومشاركاتك الرائعة 
حبيبتى احنا هنا هدفنا انك ترجعى تنورى المنتدى 
وتعيشى وسط اخواتك اللى بيحبوكى 
واللى حاسيين بالالم الى انتى فيه 
ولكن ارجع اقولك ربنا بيرسل تعزيات سماوية 
ويمكن ربنا مجمعنا هنا مع بعض 
علشان نفتقد بعض ونشيل عن بعض الهموم والاحزان 
ونشارك بعض فيها وتاكدى اننا مفتقدينك جدا جدا 
وامنية حياتى انى ادخل كل يوم الاقى مشاركة منك 
تاكدى وقتها هبقى طايرة من الفرحة 
عاوزة اقولك انى بموت فيكى 
ميرسى ليك كريس مرة تانية لانك خلتنى اعبر بجزء من اللى جوايا ناحية ايمى 
*​


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب انا غايب ليا يوم اهو ولا حد عبرنى ههههههه
بصراحة احساس وجو جميل يحسسك ان الغايب ليس منسيا وانما هو فى  قلب وعقل  اعضاء منتدانا الغالى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميع وافتقاد فيه اكثر من معني
الصداقه الاخوه المحبه الافتقاد 
اتمني انها ترجع تاني لان هنا 
الناس بتحبها فعلا وسط اخواتها واصدقائها


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

مش عآرفة حقيقى أعبر عن إحسآسى بمحبتكم وإحسآسكم إللى هو كتير عليآ أوى
*بشكركـ كريس وبشكر كل أخوآتى آلغآلين*
إفتقآدكم وكلمآتكم غآليين عليآ جداً
وعندكم حق وجودى وسطكم هنآ وفى كل توبيكـ فعلاً سآعدنى بل آلأكتر فتح شهيتى لحآجآت كتير كنت فقدت إحسآسى بيهآ
صدقونى مجرد وجودى بين نآس عندهآ محبتكم ولو من بعيد , هو شفآء وتعزية كبيرة
بشكركم من قلبى ... *تحية بحجم آلسمآ لقلوبكم آلرقيقة*







*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

موضعك جميييييييل ورائع
كله محبه 
ربنا يكون معك كريس

ايميا دي روحي وقلبي بجد 
صديقه بمعني الكلمه
هو ايوه مش بشوفها كتير ذي الاول لكن يعلم ربنا هي في قلبي 
اعرفها من فتره طوييييله جدا
ولساني عاجز عن الكلام بجد قمه في الاخلاق والرقه والهدوء
وبنت بميت راجل ذي مابيقولوا بجد
بقولها وحشيتني ووحشني الرغي معاكي اوي ذي الاول
ومفتقداكي اوي 
بس هي محتاجه اوي من الكل الصلاه 
لازم نزكرها في صلواتنا كلنا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك حببتي ويسعدك ايامك 

​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 ديسمبر 2013)

:Roses:​ 
دقائق مع​ *ســـــــــــــــــــيدنا*


*[YOUTUBE]A1W0RpcxODE[/YOUTUBE]*​ 

​ 
​ * * *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

برافو عليك ياكريس موضوعك جميل
ومُشبع بروح المحبه والاخوة الجميله
وحقيقي سكروتي حبيبة قلبي تستاهل
ربنا يفرح قلبها البرئ الطيب
ويفرح قلبك ياكريس ..

ايمي بأمانة من اطيب البنوتات اللي عرفتها
وانا من خلال موضوع ياكريس بقولها ...

مفتقدينك ياايمليا
يااطيب بنت في الدنيا
بنتمني نشوفك ولو ثانية
:16_4_16::16_4_16:
مفتقدينك ياجميلة الجميلات
ياارق بنت في كل المنتديات
ياغالية الغاليين وست البنات
:16_4_16::16_4_16:
ارجعي بقا وحشتينا
تعليق منك في اليوم يرضينا
متحرمناش منك وفرحي بيكي عنينا
:16_4_16::16_4_16:
ارجعي المنتدي مشتاق ليكي
واعضائه مشتاقين للفرحه في عينكي
انا عارفه انك قريب هتيجي لاننا مش هنهون عليكي






​


----------



## خادم البتول (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*سمو الأميرة إيميلي*
وجدنا في "أرشيف المحفوظات" هذا التصنيف الشامل للمرأة من القاموس الشعبي المصري، وقد رأيت أن أشاركه معك ومع الأحباء حتى أعود، فقط لزيادة المفردات اللغوية، فسموّك ـ وبناتنا عموما ـ لا ينتمون *بالطبع *لأي تصنيف مما يلي:
(فقط يرجى الانتباه واتخاذ اللازم عند ظهور أي أعراض مبدئية)​

*عشرين صنف للمرأة*​

*1- مأددة*
بمعني أنها نحيفة ويابسة في الوقت نفسه وتعاني بسبب نحافتها من شيخوخة مبكرة.


*2- مألحفه*
وهي نسخة من المأددة لكنها تمتاز عنها بثقل الدم.


*3- متلتـأه*
وهي الفتاة ذات الشفة السفلى الكبيرة المتدلية.


*4- مشلضمه*
وهي الفتاة ذات الشفاه الضخمة التي لا تستخدمها إلا في (التبويز) وليس (التبويس).


*5- كارتــه*
وهي الفتاة ذات الشعر الخشن المعقد.


*6- معرقبــه*
وهي الفتاة ذات السيقان النحيفة لدرجة تجعل كعبها فارغا تقريبا إلا من الشريان المغذي للقدم.
*

7- عُوجــه*
وهو عيب ناتج عن أن الفتاة مفرطة في المياصة ونتيجة لذلك لا تقف بشكل مستقيم أبدا وإنما تقف مثل السيجارة التي وضعتها وزارة الصحة علي علب السجائر.


* 8- مأتبــه*
وهي العوجه التي من فرط عوجانها ظهر لها بروز في ظهرها يشبه سنام الجمل، والعوجه بعد أن تفقد جاذبيتها وتلعب بها المقادير تتحول إلي مأتبه.


* 9- كاتعــه*
وهو ليس عيبا تشريحيا مثل إخوته السابقين، لكنه عيب في الجهاز العصبي يترتب عليه مشكلة في العلاقة بين الإشارات التي يرسلها المخ والقدرة علي الاستجابة لها، ونتيجة لذلك فالكاتعه لا تستطيع أن تفعل شيئا تقريبا.
*

10- بروطـّه*
وهي الكاتعه بعد أن نجح علاجها، لكن المصيبة أن طول فترة مرضها أصابها بضمور في العضلات يجعلها تستجيب للإشارات لكن يصعب عليها التنفيذ.


*11- فـشــلـّه*
وهي الفتاة التي تعاني من الوزن الزائد، المشكلة ليست في الوزن ولكن في سوء التوزيع.


*12- هَجَـــمَه*
وهي الفتاة صاحبة الهيكل العظمي الضخم الأقرب للتشريح الرجالي وفي الوقت نفسه تمتلك كل مقومات الأنوثة في أزهي مقاساتها.


*13- داهيــة*
وهي الهجمه عندما تتحول إلي بروطه.


*14- معصعصه*
وهي الفتاة التي تشكل العظام أكثر من تسعين بالمائة من وزنها.


*15- عامشـــه*
وهي فتاة عيناها بلا شخصية بخلاف أنها مصابة بضعف النظر بطريقة تقضي في نظرتها علي أي بريق محتمل.


*16- مبكــرره*
وهي الفتاة ذات العيون الجاحظة ويقال (عنيها مبكرره).


*17- مسحــلله*
وهي الفتاة التي حرمها القدر من عنق يمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة.


* 18- منفخـّــه*
وهي الفتاة التي تبدو طوال الوقت وكأنها لسه راجعة من تمرين ملاكمة.


* 19- أوزعـــه*
وهو كاركتر لا يحتاج إلي شرح، البنات يرونه عيبا لكن المفاجأة أن الرجال يفضلونه بشدة خاصة إذا كان متناسقا كزجاجة الكوكاكولا، ويقال إن البنات يحقدن علي (الأوزعه) لأن فرصها في الزواج أفضل كثيرا، فكل مقاسات الرجال تصلح لها علي العكس من (راس العبد).


* 20- راس العبـد*
وهي الفتاة مفرطة الطول، وتم تشبيهها براس العبد ذلك الاختراع المصري المستخدم في إزالة بيوت العنكبوت من زوايا السقف، وهو عبارة عن عصا طويلة في نهايتها رأس من الليف.


:smile01

* * *​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

​*هههههههههه ضحكتنى اوى ياجو 
عجبتنى اوى بتاعت الاوزعه
بس اوعى تفهمنى غلط هههههه 
يعنى مش اوزعه اوى 
بس اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دى
*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا ابنى الغالى 
على كلامك الجميل على 
الانسانه الرقيقه الجميله 
اللى مفتقدين وجودها وسطينا 
لكن هى وعدتنى انها تكون معانا دايما وانا بتمنى يارب 
من كل قلبى بتمنالك كل خير وسعاده 
شوفتى محبه الكل ليكى ده دليل على انك انسانه رائعه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك  ويسعدك وتكون 2014 خير عليكى يارب 
اجمل ورد لبنتى الغاليه ايميليا





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*,.*

*مش لآقية كلآم أرد بيه عليكم بجد*
*ميرسى أوى حبآيبى*







*(* خآدم زعلآنة منه لغآية مآ يجيب آلنسخة آلولآدى بتآعت آلقآموس دهـ ^_^ *)*






*.،*​ 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مش لآقية كلآم أرد بيه عليكم بجد*
> *ميرسى أوى حبآيبى*
> ...


ههههههههه عندك حق يا ايمى ﻻزم نشوف النسخة الوﻻدى 
اشمعنا احنا يعنى ههههههه
مسائك ورد يا احلى ايمى


----------



## خادم البتول (16 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​* عجبتنى اوى بتاعت الاوزعه
> بس اوعى تفهمنى غلط هههههه
> يعنى مش اوزعه اوى
> بس اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دى
> *


 
أيوه طبعا أنا عارف إن عندك ميول نحو الأوزعه.. أو بالأحرى "بطوطة" شوية .. اختيارك لصور البنات في بروفايلك بيكشف ده بوضوح، سواء الصورة القديمة أو حاليا صورة "كيت وينسلت". عموما المهم مش الأوزعة وللا البطوطة.. المهم هنا هو الجزء اللي بيقول "متناسقة كزجاجة الكوكاكولا"! 








إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *(* خآدم زعلآنة منه لغآية مآ يجيب آلنسخة آلولآدى بتآعت آلقآموس دهـ ^_^ *)*
> 
> *.،*​ ​




هههههههههههههه.. لا يا إيمي مفيش رجالي طبعا.. مين اللي يقعد "*يفصص*" كده في الرجالة ويخترع "مصطلح" لكل كاركتر! الأيام دي كانوا يقولوا فيها "الراجل مايعيبوش إلا جيبه"! أحب أقولك إن القاموس ده انتشر أصلا على إيد ـ لا مؤاخذة ـ "النسوان" نفسهم، بالذات نموذج "الخاطبة" القديمة لما كانت تجيب عروسة، فتلاقي أم المحروس تقولها مثلا: 
- صفاء؟ لا لا دي بت *معصعصة*!
- عزة؟ البت *الأوزعة *دي؟ لا طبعا ماتنفعش! 
- هدى؟ هدى بنت فريال؟ إخص عليكي دي *فشله*!​وهكذا وهكذا وهكذا 





طبعا الزمن اتغير.. محتاجين النهارده فعلا قاموس رجالي، بس ده بقا دور الأجيال النسائية الجديدة، ورونا همتكم! 





* * *
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلآم آلمسيح لكل آخوآتي آللي نوروآ آلتوبيكم بتعزيآتهم وبمشآركآتهم آلرآئعه

آسف جدآ ليكم كلكم معلش ،،عملت آلتوبيك وجريت ههههه،،:t9:

سآمحوآ تقصيري ،،

شغلي مُحتل كل وقتي،،

آكيد بآذن ربنآ كل وقت هستجمعه 

هيكون علشآن كنيستي وآخوآتي ذوي آلمحبه آلنقيه وآلآروآح آلطيبه،،

آحب آهدي للذي وجب علي آفتقآده مُنذ زمن آلرآئع

 "خآدم آلبتول"

 آلتصميم آلبسيط دآ،،

وحآبب آشكركـ جدآ للبركه آللي منحتهآ لينآ بوجودك بينآ 

وآلمعلومآت آلقيمه وآلخبرآت آلرآئعه

 آللي بنستفيدهآ من شخصك آلمحب آلخدوم آلذي محبته سر جمآله وآلسحر آلجآذب فى كلمآته،،

تصميم بسيط آستآذي يآرب يعجب حضرتك،،

**





**



آلرب يبآرك روحكم وحيآتكم ويعطيكم نعمه فوق نعمه ويفرح قلوبكم دوماً فى محبته،،

؛،؛​*


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*عودى يا هميس عووووودى يا هميس
لقد اشتقنآ اليك كثيرة بليييييز
ارجوكى لاتغيبى عننا
*


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> سلآم آلمسيح لكل آخوآتي آللي نوروآ آلتوبيكم بتعزيآتهم وبمشآركآتهم آلرآئعه
> 
> ...



 لا لا ده كتير عليا جدا جدا جدا يا كريس.. أنا بصراحة جالي ذهول أول ما شفت "اللوحة" دي.. فنيا ولا أجمل ولا أروع.. ألوان وتكوين وتناسق وحركة وإحساس كله كله ممتاز.. لكن عشاني وكمان بإسمي؟ أصابني حرج غير عادي ومش عارف أقول إيه؟ عاجز عن شكرك أخي الحبيب، بكل صدق وبدون مبالغة، لأني ماقدرش أعبر عن تقديري لكل شيء: من أول الخاطر، مجرد الخاطر، لحد الفكرة، لحد التصميم والتنفيذ! هدية لا شك من أجمل ما وصلني على الشبكة، وبالقطع هي أكبر بكتير جدا مما أستحق! الحقيقة إنت بمحبتك وصفوك اللي تستحق تكريم زي ده.. وقبل مني ناس كتير أوي تسبقني.. أنا كل ما يميّزني يا أخي هو فقط "النحاس الذي يطن والصنج الذي يرن"!*لو تكلمت بلغات الناس والملائكة، ولم تكن لي المحبة، فما أنا إلا نحاس يطن أو صنج يرن! ولو كانت لي موهبة النبوءة وكنت عالما بجميع الأسرار وبالمعرفة كلها، ولو كان لي الإيمان الكامل فأنقل الجبال، ولم تكن لي المحبة، فما أنا بشيء! ولو فرقت جميع أموالي لأطعم المساكين، ولو أسلمت جسدي ليُحرق, ولم تكن لي المحبة، فما يجديني ذلك نفعا!*​فإذا كانت المحبة هي الأساس وهي المعيار فلا شك يسبقني كثيرون، كلهم أولى مني بهذا التكريم والتقدير والثناء الكبير. يسبقني هنا كل أساتذتي وأخوتي من أول أمة لحد حبو ومن أول صوت لحد كريس! شيل "رنة" الصنج و"طنة" النحاس وشوف إيه الباقي: تلاقيني واحد من أفقر خلق الله وأقل الخدام وأخيبهم! "عبد بطـّال" بل أقل! أشكرك أخي الحبيب ثانيا وثالثا، واسمح لي أن تمر من خلالي كل هذه المحبة الفياضة في قلبك الجميل إلى كل الأحباء الذين يرون هذا العمل البديع معنا اليوم.. ورغم أنني لا أستخدم التوقيع أبدا: أستأذنك في نسخة مصغرة في "سجل الزوار" لكي أستخدمها كتوقيع ولو لأسبوع، لعل عطر هذه المحبة الكبيرة يفوح منها في كل موضوع أشارك فيه.  تحياتي وشكري وتقديري وامتناني العميق، وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما. :16_4_10:​* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 ديسمبر 2013)

​​To Her Royal Highness Princess Emily​إلى صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة إيميلي​

أختي الغالية: سلام ونعمة.. وتحية عاطرة.. هو في الحقيقة سؤال وطلب، ولأن الطلب يعتمد على إجابتك فسأبدأ هذه المرة بالسؤال:​

بداية أشكركِ حيث أصبحتِ تشرفيننا بطلتك الحلوة هنا وهناك، كما أشكرك من قلبي وأمتن كثيرا لأنك التزمت باتفاقنا، بل تجاوزتِ ذلك بالرد والتعليق والتقييم أيضا لكل الأحباء الذين كتبوا لأجلك، ناهيك عن المشاركة معنا في "الفن والإبداع" بما في كنوزك من لآلئ النغم وجواهر الأشعار. أما من ناحيتي فأجدد العهد، بالالتزام برسالتي اليومية لأجلك، ولو كانت لوحة من الفن أو بيتا من الشعر. ذلك بالأحرى يسعدني ويشرفني ولا أفعله أبدا عن اضطرار، بل لو كنت أملك أكثر من ذلك ما ترددت أبدا، وفي النهاية فإن كل ما أبذله ليس سوى بعض من دَين قديم في رقبتي، لأجل هذه الأميرة الجميلة الرقيقة الطيبة، التي طالما سبق عطاؤها لأجلنا جميعا ولأجل ضعفي، تعليقا وتقييما وتشجيعا ومتابعة بالسؤال والنقاش، ناهيكِ ـ أميرتي ـ عن كل ورود الحب والمودة والسلام التي كنتِ تنثرينها يوميا لأجل الجميع وفي كل ركن بهذا الموقع.​ 

سؤالي يا سيدتي هو: لو أن خادم البتول غابت رسالته يوما أو يومين أو أكثر، لدواعي السفر مثلا أو المرض أو أي سبب آخر، هل تتوقف رسالة أميرتنا اليومية ـ أو شبه اليومية ـ إلى المنتدى؟ بعبارة أخرى: لو أن إنسانا آخر هنا لم يكتب لك حرفا، هل تتوقف رسالة إيميلي بالضرورة على رسالة خادم، سواء للرد عليها أو التعليق؟ وبعبارة أوضح: بعد كل هذا الحب والإعزاز والافتقاد الذي ظهر في كلمات الجميع هنا وهناك، والذي فاجأني رغم أنني توقعته، هل ترتبط رسالتك اليومية لأجل المنتدى ـ أو شبه اليومية ـ برسالة خادم البتول، وهناك تحديدا في رياض "الفن والإبداع" أو هنا؟​

سؤال أرجو أن تفكري فيه جيدا وأن تجيبي عليه فضلا دون أي حرج، بل بحسب طاقتك النفسية وحسب رغبتك الحرة تماما، علما بأنني ما زلت أتحدث هنا عن رسالة واحدة فقط منك كل يوم، أو حتى كل يومين. في انتظار إجابتك التي أشكرك مقدما عليها، ولنا عودة.​

* * *

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​​To Her Royal Highness Princess Emily​إلى صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة إيميلي​
> 
> أختي الغالية: سلام ونعمة.. وتحية عاطرة.. هو في الحقيقة سؤال وطلب، ولأن الطلب يعتمد على إجابتك فسأبدأ هذه المرة بالسؤال:​
> 
> ...


أولاً خآدم عآيزة أقولكـ لو فيه حد مفروض يتشكر هنآ فأكيد مش أنآ
أنتم كلكم إللى إدتونى من محبتكم وإهتمآمكم أكتر بكتير من إللى أستحقه
*وإللى حقيقى مش هيوفيه شكر*
بل بآلعكس كنت لسه بقول لكريس أنآ فعلاً حآسه بتقصيرى من نآحيتكم
ومش عآرفة ممكن أعمل إيه علشآن أردلكم كل آلمحبة دى
بس صدقنى *عدم توآجدى آلكآفى مش بإيدى*
أكيد إنت سآمع بآلإضرآبآت وآلمشآكل وووقف عمل آلدرآسة إللى موجود بكليتى
ومع ذلكـ آلدكآترة ضربوآ بكل دآ عرض آلحآئط وإحنآ مُطآلبين نسلم كل آلشغل إللى فآتنآ بدون منآقشآت أو feed back
بجآنب آلفترة إللى وقعت منى بسبب آلظروف إللى عديت بيهآ
فلو توآجدى قليل برسآيل أو تقييمآت أو بمشآركآت قليلة فدآ أكيد هيتغير بعد ضغط آلدرآسة وآلإمتحآنآت مآ يعدى

بس نشكر ربنآ *أنآ أحسن وبتحسن وبإذن يسوع هكون كويسة* ... صعآيدة جآمدين بقى 

*( *بآلمنآسبة آلسر إللى قولتلكـ عليه هو إن أقرب جذور ليآ فى آلصعيد هو آلجيل آلخآمس أو آلسآدس مثلاً
بس وقتهآ آلقآفيه حكمت , وإنت مسكت فيهآ أعمل إيه ..!  *)*






*.،*​ 

​


----------



## sherihan81 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشكركم من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع الجميل…
واتاحة الفرصة لنا للتعبير عما في قلوبنا لاختنا الغالية "ايمليا"...التي غابت عنا ...
"كفراشة" حلقت حاملة بعيداً عنا احزانها... لا تريد ان تشاركنا همومها...

وهي لا تعرف ..."وتعرف."..ان تلك الفراشة بتلك الاجنحة الرقيقة والوانها الفريدة...
لن تستطيع الطيران حاملة على ظهرها ...ذكريات مؤلمة ثقيلة …وهموم ...
واحزان من المستحيل ان تتحملها ”فراشة رقيقة”…. بمفردها...

تعالي معنا ..."ايمليا"...لنلقي معاً الهموم والاحزان...عند اقدام الاب….
ونثبت عيوننا… "نحوه"…. حتى يترأف علينا ويعطينا الجمال والفرح والتسبيح...
عوضاً عن الرماد والنوح والروح اليائسة... وكل احساس غير مريح...

ونحلق معاً...ونور اجنحتنا يسطع مضيئاً...عند انتقالنا معاً....من زهرة الى زهرة...
لنزرع السلام والحب ...وكلمة الرب في كل مكان ببرهان الروح والقوة...


هذه هي" ايمليا" ...
تشتاق لها عندما تغيب عنك
تأسرك.... برقتها.... وتخطفك.... بعيداً بخطوط قلمها
"ايمليا"....ان عرفتها.... لن تستطيع الا ان تحبها...:new8:
*​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​ 

...... وهذه حكاية طريفة من التاريخ، نقلها لنا أبو حيان في كتابه "البصائر والذخائر"، عن رجل كان له غلام خادم كسول جدا، طلب منه ذات يوم أن يشتري له عنبا وتينا، فذهب الغلام وأبطأ كثيرا.. أبطأ حتى كادت روح الرجل تخرج على حد تعبيره.. ثم ظهر الخادم أخيرا ومعه التين فقط، فصاح الرجل غاضبا: "أبعد كل هذا التأخير تأتيني بطلب واحد من الطلبين"؟ ثم ضربه ضربا موجعا: "المفروض إذا كانت لي حاجة أن تقضي أنت بالأحرى حاجتين، لا أن أطلب منك طلبين فتأتيني أنت بطلب واحد"! 

ثم حدث بعد ذلك أن الرجل مرض، فطلب من الخادم أن يأتيه بطبيب وأن يسرع، فذهب الغلام ثم عاد برجلين معه، فقال سيده: "هذا الطبيب أعرفه، فمَن هذا الثاني"؟ فرد الخادم: "أعوذ بالله منك، ألم تضربني بالأمس على مثل هذا؟ أنت طلبت طلبا واحدا وأنا قضيت لك حاجتين: هذا طبيب يداويك، فإن لم يكن فيك رجاء فهذا يحفر قبرك، فهذا طبيب وهذا حفار ـ على أي شيء تعترض"؟ فقال الرجل: لا شيء.. وبالطبع كان الرجل يتميز غيظا، فسبه بأقذع السباب ـ لا شيء يا ابن الـ........




* * *

​الأخوة الأحباء: بعد أن فتح أخونا الحبيب كريس هذا التوبيك مشكورا لأجل أختنا الغالية إيميلي، فكرت أن أخصص رسائلي هنا حول الطرائف والنوادر والفكاهات، وعليه فقد بدأت رسائلي بـ"دقـائق مع سـيدنا" عن حكايته مع القذافي، ثم أحضرت "التصنيف الشعبي" للمرأة، ثم جئت اليوم أخيرا بأول طرفة من التراث، وهو كنز لا مثيل له في كل آداب العالم، حيث عكف العشرات في التاريخ العربي على مثل هذه المواد يجمعونها في موسوعات ضخمة، تحمل خلاصة طرائفهم وحكاياتهم وخبراتهم، وكما كانوا يتسامرون بها في مجالس الوزراء والخلفاء والملوك. منهم مَن خصص كتابه لنوع معين من البشر يجمع فيه أخبارهم ونوادرهم، مثل الكتاب الشهير "*البخلاء*" للجاحظ، أو "*الأذكياء*" لابن الجوزي، والذي كتب أيضا "*أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين*" و"*أخبار النساء*" وغيرها. ومنهم مَن جاءت كتبه موسوعات شاملة تجمع الطرائف والآداب والأمثال والأشعار وغيرها، مثل كتب الأديب الفيلسوف أبي حيان التوحيدي كـ"*الإمتاع والمؤانسة*"، أو هذا الكتاب "*البصائر والذخائر*". لا أعتقد أنني سأقتصر هنا على نوادر التراث فقط، ولكن إذا أعجبكم هذا النوع من الطرائف فسأحضر لكم بمشيئة الرب بين حين وآخر إحداها، كما آتيكم أيضا ببعض حكايات التاريخ التي ليست ضاحكة بالضرورة ولكن فيها درس وعبرة، وسأكتبها كل مرة بلغتي وصياغتي كي تكون أسهل للفهم، فإذا توفر النص تحت يدي فسأذكر النص أيضا بلغة صاحبه الأصلية، لأن لها بالتأكيد مذاقا خاصا حتى لو كانت بعض المفردات صعبة أو مهجورة حاليا.



النص الأصلي لحكاية اليوم، من كتاب البصائر والذخائر ـ الجزء الأول:

قال أبو العيناء: قال لي عيسى بن زيد المراكبي، وكان من أملح الناس: كان لي غلام من أكسل خلق الله، فوجهته يوماً ليشتري عنباً رازقياً وتيناً، فزاد وأبطأ على العادة، ثم جاء بعد مدة بعنب وحده، فقلت له: أبطأت حتى نوّطت الروح ثم جئت بإحدى الحاجتين؟! فأوجعته ضرباً وقلت: إنه ينبغي لك إذا استقضيتك حاجة أن تقضي حاجتين، لا إذا أمرتك بحاجتين أن تجيء بحاجة. ثم لم ألبث بعدها أن وجدت علة، فقلت له: امضِ فجئني بطبيب وعجّـل، فمضى وجاءني بطبيب ومعه رجل آخر، فقلت له: هذا الطبيب أعرفه، فمن هذا؟ قال: أعوذ بالله منك، ألم تضربني بالأمس على مثل هذا؟! قد قضيت لك حاجتين وأنت استخدمتني في حاجة، جئتك بطبيب ينظر إليك، فإن رجاك وإلا حفر هذا قبرك، فهذا طبيب وهذا حفار. إيش أنكرت؟ قلت: لا شيء يا ابن الزانية!

​* * *

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شوفتي كرتون سالي؟ والبنت ايملي؟
وش رايك اصير لك ماما سالي هههههه
....
اجل الحين تعلموني عن الموضوع؟

عادت البنت الهاديه الحلوه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*

؛،؛

[طبيعتي آلخآصه]

آهدآء للبرنسيسـ،

"إيمليآ"

ولكل آلآحبآب ف آلتوبيك وخآرجه وعلي حدوده،،

**






**






**






**






**






**






؛،؛

**​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2013)

أعلم يآ صديقى مآ بدآخلكـ
*لآ تخجل* .. فأنآ أرآهـ كل لحظة بمرآتى
كلآنآ يخآف من آلآخر
كلآنآ يضمد جرآحهم بيدِ نآزفة

كلآنآ يرقص على ذلكـ آلحبل بين آلثقة وعدم آلأمآن
أعلم تلكـ آلنظرة آلتى تصرخ بـ " *أنت لآ تفهمنى* "
وأدركـ سوطهآ على مشآعرنآ نحو آلأقربين .. أو من ندعوهم آلأقربين
أعلم بمدى رغبتكـ فى أن تعرى روحكـ أمآمى وأمآمهم .. وأمآم آلجميع
وشدة حزنكـ لإسكآت صوتهآ آلطفولى .. ذلكـ آلذى بقدر رآحته .. بقدر هشآشته ... 
وأعلم تفننكـ بتلكـ آلصورة آلجميلة
ورسمكـ لتلكـ آلإبتسآمة آلحآلمة ونظرة آلتفآؤل وملآمح آلحب 
وأعلم بألم ريشتكـ وهى تحفرفهم بصبر كل يوم  ليتبخروآ وسط آلحيآة كعآدتهم


حتى رقصتنآ آلأخيرة ولهونآ بأحزآننآ وتكدس آلأقنعة آلمفرحة على وجهينآ ، أعلمه كمآ كنت أنت تعلمه
وسنظل هكذآ نقدم عروضنآ ونحوز على آلتصفيق آلحآد من جمهور يهتف لبرآعتنآ ليكون هو بطل آلعرض آلقآدم وكل عرض

*نعم فكلنآ جمهور وكلنآ أبطآل*





وآلآن ... أعلم وكلى يقين إننى لو مًت لن أفرق معكـ أو معهم ، أو مع نفسى شخصياً
أعلم كل هذآ .... *ولآ أعلم مآذآ أفعل* ..!





-
-
​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يناير 2014)

ايملى ياوردة المنتدى , حقيقى انتى من الشخصيات والعقليات النادرة جدا 
انتى مميزة جدا جدا وغالية جدا جدا 
متغيبيش عن المنتدى يا ايميلى , متغيبيش عن حياة الناس اللى بيحبوكى وانتى بتعملى فى حياتهم تأثير رائع حتى وانتى مش عارفه :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايملى ياوردة المنتدى , حقيقى انتى من الشخصيات والعقليات النادرة جدا
> انتى مميزة جدا جدا وغالية جدا جدا
> متغيبيش عن المنتدى يا ايميلى , متغيبيش عن حياة الناس اللى بيحبوكى وانتى بتعملى فى حياتهم تأثير رائع حتى وانتى مش عارفه :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:



مع غيابها نجدك آنتي أيضا قد غبتي ..

ونجد أنفسنا نفتقد كلاكما ونفتقد كل الأحباء الذين رحلوا ولا نعلم هل يعودوا أم لا .

لكن نُصلي أن يرعي الرب الجميع وأن يطمئنا علي الجميع ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 ديسمبر 2014)

أعلم يآ صديقى مآ بدآخلكـ
*لآ تخجل* .. فأنآ أرآهـ كل لحظة بمرآتى
كلآنآ يخآف من آلآخر
كلآنآ يضمد جرآحهم بيدِ نآزفة

كلآنآ يرقص على ذلكـ آلحبل بين آلثقة وعدم آلأمآن
أعلم تلكـ آلنظرة آلتى تصرخ بـ " *أنت لآ تفهمنى* "
وأدركـ سوطهآ على مشآعرنآ نحو آلأقربين .. أو من ندعوهم آلأقربين
أعلم بمدى رغبتكـ فى أن تعرى روحكـ أمآمى وأمآمهم .. وأمآم آلجميع
وشدة حزنكـ لإسكآت صوتهآ آلطفولى .. ذلكـ آلذى بقدر رآحته .. بقدر هشآشته ... 
وأعلم تفننكـ بتلكـ آلصورة آلجميلة
ورسمكـ لتلكـ آلإبتسآمة آلحآلمة ونظرة آلتفآؤل وملآمح آلحب 
وأعلم بألم ريشتكـ وهى تحفرفهم بصبر كل يوم  ليتبخروآ وسط آلحيآة كعآدتهم


حتى رقصتنآ آلأخيرة ولهونآ بأحزآننآ وتكدس آلأقنعة آلمفرحة على وجهينآ ، أعلمه كمآ كنت أنت تعلمه
وسنظل هكذآ نقدم عروضنآ ونحوز على آلتصفيق آلحآد من جمهور يهتف لبرآعتنآ ليكون هو بطل آلعرض آلقآدم وكل عرض

*نعم فكلنآ جمهور وكلنآ أبطآل*





وآلآن ... أعلم وكلى يقين إننى لو مًت لن أفرق معكـ أو معهم ، أو مع نفسى شخصياً
أعلم كل هذآ .... *ولآ أعلم مآذآ أفعل* ..!





-
-
​


----------

